# Autosmart duet or autowash?



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Really into autosmart proucts at the moment, nearly out of megs gold class and looking at replacing with either duet or autowash any ideas on the one to get? cheers:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Autowash for me, not keen on Duet at all.

Duet is a wash and wax type product, where as Autowash is just a straight shampoo, which also works very well as a Snow Foam. For £10 for 5L you really can't go wrong. It's my main shampoo for initial cleans before a full detail.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

think my autosmart rep is the same £10 for 5 litres and £30 for 25 where the hell i am going to keep that and the 25 litre of actimousee


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I bought 25L of what is supposed to be relabelled Autowash for £20, but someone else I know who has been testing it, isn't that impressed by it, even though I love Autowash.

I think Duet is £15, but do you really want a wash and wax?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

will a wash and wax add anthing to what i have on the car at the moment? (collinite 915) on mine and BOS on hers)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a tacky finish


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

steer clear of duet then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I would personally, but I'd wait for others' views.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

cheers for the replys:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to try some AS shampoo's


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

For your car wearing a wax id recommend either Autowash or Brushwash but Brushwash is only available in 25LT's unfortunately.

Autowash is a shampoo with real Carnauba Wax. 

Brushwash is a straight shampoo no glossing agents or wax. Ignore the name for a minute its superb in a bucket and very very gentle on your wax layer and wont alter the look of what you have on there at the minute. Also rinses off really easy and can be also used as a snow foam in your foam lance

Duet although labelled as a wash and wax doesnt really contain any wax. Its loaded with gloss enhancers more for cars that dont get the attention we give ours. Will give you a quick shine with minimal effort and make the water bead nicely. If you like a foamy shampoo then Duet isnt for you as you get very little foam with it.

The other shampoo mentioned by Russ as being re-labelled Autowash is incorrect. Its called concentrated car shampoo designed with low cost in mind for car washes. It doesnt contain any wax or glossing agents and is just a basic shampoo. Ive not actually tried it myself but i know Chrisc has it and likes it through the foam lance and ive had good feedback from a few car washes using it.

All of the above shampoos are ph neutral.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Ross said:


> I would like to try some AS shampoo's


Ross was it you who wanted an AS rep in the shetlands? If so Sue has replied to you in the AS section :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

duet=good for well maintained cars sheets brilliant
concentrated car shampoo=to me its same as autowash or as good use for foaming replaced ssf and for washing of start of a full valet(detail some call it)

i tryed the dodo shampoos and to be honest was a bit dissapointed(no dodo warriors jumping on my back please im aloud a opinion as i spent my cash buying them.and since gone back to these if its bulk your after you wont go wrong last for absoulte ages and do what they say.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Duet was given to me by a AS Franchise owner advised me (like ChrisC) that if your car is well looked after it's simply the one to choose.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> For your car wearing a wax id recommend either Autowash or Brushwash but Brushwash is only available in 25LT's unfortunately.
> 
> Autowash is a shampoo with real Carnauba Wax.
> 
> ...


cheers looks like its out of brushwash and autowash then lookin at 25 litres anyway seems alot cheaper then buying the 5l ones, anyone tried both? feedback please:thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

You'll be happy to know that tesco/sainsburys/asda's finest car cleaners use AS now. lol


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

think ill be lookin elsewhere for my shampoo now LOL


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

think duets is great car starts beading instantly lol, autowash is good aswell, not used another shampoo that cleaned any better or made the car more shiny


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

used a little mixture of the concentrated car shampoo with some active xl on van through foam lance and was amazed just wiped the muck off after a good two week run and about 1500 mile.it just desolved it you could see it then jeted down and would say 90 of the crap was gone.then used duet to final wash and that just ran off leaving van nearly dry.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Ross was it you who wanted an AS rep in the shetlands? If so Sue has replied to you in the AS section :thumb:


Yes Sue PM'ed me about the rep for up here:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

get some stuff orderd ross you wont regret it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

chrisc said:


> get some stuff orderd ross you wont regret it


I got my liter of Tardis yesterday and I have 500ml of G101 coming but I am not buying anymore AS stuff from the bay.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

still after one of the mentioned rep coming down on thursday may twist his arm for a sample


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i agree with the doctor also duet has been reformulated since i last used it about 3 years ago,and tbh i got 2 litres last week to sample cheer's DOC and was very impressive :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> i agree with the doctor also duet has been reformulated since i last used it about 3 years ago,and tbh i got 2 litres last week to sample cheer's DOC and was very impressive :thumb:


ive got a fresh tub and just finished last of old tub so good to know:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ross said:


> I got my liter of Tardis yesterday and I have 500ml of G101 coming but I am not buying anymore AS stuff from the bay.


get some blast ross it will knock your socks off brilliant stuff


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Is anybody want to send me both of these shampoos?Maybe 100ml of each.Of course I will pay for them:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Ross said:


> Is anybody want to send me both of these shampoos?Maybe 100ml of each.Of course I will pay for them:thumb:


pm sent .


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if i can sort some little bottles out ross ill send you abit of everything.you know what your getting then


----------



## Silo (Apr 12, 2010)

What advantages would there be in using Duragloss 901 vs the Autosmart Auto Wash then guys? Advantages worth paying for to get the DG901?


----------



## jinx (Oct 29, 2008)

Duet, for me. It adds like a layer on your car so water runs off. fantastic on my windows.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2010)

DG ok but autowash or duet evertime ,cost,amount for your money and overall effectiveness of the A/S ones over the DG one :thumb:


----------

